# SIBO...help from U S A



## COOSTER (Mar 22, 2012)

New to this site but ready to help and be helped!

I started with IBS in Feb 2014 shortly after my mum...81..was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. I have a history of stomach issues but all were usually resolved within a week or at the most.

I was diagnosed first with diverticulitis and had 2 rounds of antibiotics followed by another lot for urinary tract infection. All within a month.

Then I saw a gastroenterologist and had an endoscopy which showed slight inflammation of the oesophagus. I had lost a stone in weight by this point but was sent away and told to eat as much as I could and that it was all stress-related.

Blood tests,scans etc all proved normal.

My sister went to a conference in L A for me...she lives there...and spoke to Mark Pimentel about my symptoms. He said I needed a breath test and possibly had SIBO.

I WAS UNABLE TO ACCESS THESE EASILY ON THE N H S ..indeed I WOULD STILL BE WAITING as my referral for the breath test is still not through 3 months later.

I found a nutritionist in London and had several telephone conversations with her and she concluded that the likely problem was bacterial overgrowth in the small intestine.

SHE ARRANGE FOR 2 TESTS TO SENT AND i COMPLETED THESE AND FOUND THAT THIS IS INDEED THE PROBLEM. Sorry about capitals....

My sister has been able to get the tablets for me and ship them to me....Rifaximin. I now have to collect Metronizadole from my doctor and start the regime.

I have been waiting to see Dr Spiller at Nott University Hospital, one of the only specialists who deals with this Protocol of drugs for SIBO. I am still waiting 6 weeks on for a referral so that he can monitor me on the drugs.

I am very frustrated and depressed at the process which has taken a year for me to work out on my own and now not to be able to access help easily with taking the drugs.

I am scared about taking them without an 'expert' at hand. I know I am very sensitive to drugs and fear the possible side effects.

Can anyone help who has done this regime?

I have now lost 2 stone and am 8 st 8 from a healthy 10 8 and so little energy. I feel as if I am wasting away.

I am following the SCD diet and it does help some of the time but I cannot ingest enough calories to put the weight back on.

Please help.... anyone ....

Chris


----------



## streamwader4fun2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Cooster,

Also new to this site. Welcome!

Can't give you any medical advice, but I can share some of my story and provide you with some HOPE for relief.

I am fortunate in that I live close to Los Angeles and can get to Dr. Pimentel's clinic at Cedars easily. After several months of just awful discomfort I finally asked my G.I. doc to refer me for the breath test at Cedars-Sinai Hospital in Los Angeles, CA. It was determined that I did, indeed, have SIBO.

When I started on the antibiotic protocol that Dr. Pimentel's motility clinic recommends (you can learn more about it in his book "A New IBS Solution" available at Amazon [ http://www.amazon.com/New-IBS-Solution-Bacteria-The-Irritable/dp/0977435601 ] the improvement was DRAMATIC!.

I, too, had lost a lot of weight because I just could not tolerate the discomfort of eating. However, my appetite returned and I gained my weight back fairly soon after the medications started working (5-9 days).

So, try to stay positive. Once you get the proper guidance on Rifaximin you will most likely get good relief.

As for the SDC diet, I chose to consult with a Licensed Dietitian recommended by Dr. Pimentel's clinic. She helped with a modified FODMOP diet that was personalized to my unique situation. It was a very good educational experience.

It seems to me that your frustration now is that you have the correct medicines but cannot get access to a physician to "monitor" you while taking them. That is truly unfortunate. Wish I knew a way for you to get the medical guidance you need sooner. I can tell you that my G.I. guy just followed the same protocol that is outlined in Pimentel's book.

Best,

Streamwader


----------

